# Nip roll



## Zahella

Good afternoon,

How can I translate "nip rolls" into Spanish.  

I would say "Rodillos de corte"; however, I found "Rollos de la línea de contacto" in a translator on line.

Context:  My translation is on an apparatus to make a specific piece of cloth.
Sentence:  "The webs are fed to the nip rolls..."

Thank you for your help!


----------



## teatom

Well, la accaion de cizalla/guillotina se llama SHEARING in English. I might say: 
"the fabric is fed into the *shear discs/rollers"*.


----------



## Zahella

Thank you, teatom.

Actually, I'm looking for a translation into Spanish.   So is the word for "nip rolls" =  "guillotina"?


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you sure they're not this? (Is your fabric laminated?)
Nothing to do with cutting, as you can see:
Nip rolls or pinch rolls are powered rolls that are used to press two or more sheets together to form a laminated product.  The high pressure created at the nip point brings the sheets into intimate contact, and can squeeze out any bubbles or blisters that might cause a defective bond.  Nip rolls can be used to laminate sheets using wet adhesives, film adhesive (such as PSA film) or parts covered with hot melt glues or contact cement.  Nip roller units can also be used as pullers for material being pulled off of rolls or being fed between operations.  Nip rolls are sometimes called laminating rolls, laminators, squeeze rolls, pinch rolls or even wringers.


----------



## Zahella

Yes, K-in-sc, my fabric is laminated and the webs are fed into the nip rolls to bond them together using hot melt adhesive.  What I don't know is what they call these nip rolls in Spanish (if they have a specific name in Spanish, or could I say something like:  "rodillos para aplicar presión")


----------



## k-in-sc

A quick Google search brings up "rodillos de tiro," "rodillos de presión," "rodillos de compresión" and/or "nip rolls" (untranslated):
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=laminacion+"nip+rolls"+presion


----------



## Zahella

Muchas gracias, k-in-sc


----------



## teatom

Thanks also from me, k-in-sc, smart guy! My dictionary told me: "nip in the bud".
sapiensman.com suggests: nip=mordedura, apretón. que tal: rollos de sellamiento?


----------



## Zahella

A mi me suena muy bien, sin embargo, no me atrevo a decidir nada, pues este tema no es mi fuerte.


----------



## k-in-sc

teatom said:


> Thanks also from me, k-in-sc, smart *gal*


It seems to me that you're best off going with a term that has been used before. 
It's true that "nip" usually means something like "mordisquear" or "picar," but apparently not in this case. Here it is more like "pellizcar."


----------

